

Change.org Responds to Linus Torvalds Petition - daedecai
http://www.change.org/petitions/change-org-don-t-allow-people-to-sign-up-with-other-peoples-email-addresses/responses/19365

======
daedecai
Original complaint from Linus here:
[https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/DPY7H4a9...](https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/DPY7H4a9Ma5)

Quote:

Somebody signed a Change.Org petition in my name, and using a really old email
address of mine.

So since I apparently had an "account", I reset the password, and made a
petition of my own.

Change.Org - please change your dickish ways. Ok?﻿

